# My Brass Scorpion (not typical build)



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

So, I have a World Eaters army that is over 8k by itself. World Eaters have always been my favorite of the Chaos Legions, and I decided with an army this large I really need a super heavy. I really don't like the Brass Scorpions I've seen though. I found one over on Warseer that I did like a lot though. This isn't an exact replica of that one, but I used his basic idea's for the hull and built from there.




































































































I do have to apologize for one thing though. There are no pictures of this Scorp before this stage. I had planned on doing a tutorial for this, but the day I was building it I forgot my camera. I built the entire Scorp in one day at work and then did the plasticard the next day. If I build another I will make sure to take lots more pictures during the build. If anyone wants to build one similar to this I can explain the process and give you a bits list that should help.

It isn't completed yet as it still needs a good bit of detail. The Scorpion Cannon isn't quite finished either. It will get another pair of Autocannons (cut down like the current ones) mounted on the underside. Unfortunately, I melted the pair I made for it while trying to heat them for a bend.

The Hellmaw Cannons on the claws also need the ends drilled so that they actually look like cannons, but a friend of mine is borrowing my pin vice at the moment. After that I only have to do some green stuff work and toss some detail bits around (especially where the sprue bits are still showing on the top). Once its done I'll post updated pics.

Anyway, let me know what you think so far or anything you think could make it a bit better. Thanks guys C&C welcome.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

If that thing gets any wider it'll be a brass crab!


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks good, might be an idea to cover the back of the reapers so that only the barrels are showing as they do look a bit in the air at the moment. Apart from that, there is some nice work there.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah, I was planning on using my extra plating that is normally on the legs to make a gun shield... but I want to get the other two attached first and I've got to bit order them. The biggest thing for me was making it look like a super heavy. I think I've accomplished it. I'll have to get up some comparison pics, but its almost as big as a BB and it has one less structure point, so I think it works.


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah i agree with plug but other than that it look great i like it good job


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking great so far, mate! 

Yeah, I'd agree that the autocannons need covering...but sounds like you've got that taken care of. I dig the wider body; looks much closer to an actual scorpion. You gonna go crazy with the green stuff? 

Keep going...looking forward to seeing the end result (and perhaps the whole thing in person?)

:drinks:


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks much bulkier and scorpion like than the ones ive seen floating around. really like this build. I would bulk out the gun mount a bit though. looks flimsy. although i see now your not finished : )


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is impressive to me. Very well done indeed.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Thank you for all the remarks guys. I'm still in a bit of a snag until I can get ahold of a couple more reapers to cut up. Payday is tomorrow though, so I'll order either a new Defiler (good excuse to have another) or bit order the guns. I also picked up a nice new pack of Khornate Brass Etchings from Forge World so this Scorps going to get the royal treatment. I hope to have some new pics up this weekend.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

very nice scorpion pyro, the other ones are just way too skinny for my taste. I like things big and fat... like Papa Nurgle


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Initiate said:


> very nice scorpion pyro, the other ones are just way too skinny for my taste. I like things big and fat... like Papa Nurgle


more cushion for the pushin? :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: ewww...uke:


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

so how many defilers does it take to make this? one or two or three?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

gwmaniac said:


> so how many defilers does it take to make this? one or two or three?


Well...when a mummy Defiler and a daddy Defiler love each other very much...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very awesome, maybeyou can make your own data sheet for this one and make it +1 structure point. Only thing I dislike it the auto cannons, but you said you are already working on that, can not wait to see a finished product on this one.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

hooooooo boy! thats a beast! Scorpions ftw!


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

gwmaniac said:


> so how many defilers does it take to make this? one or two or three?


It took two kits, and a few spare parts. The old style dozer blades that I used on the back were the hardest things to come by. I had one already and pulled it off of a tank, but I had to do some trading with a friend to get the other.

I'm sorry, I've been a bit MIA for a while and haven't come back to this. A little more work's done on the scorp, but not much. I can't afford the extra reapers at the moment and haven't had the heart to do anything with it until I've got them (I hate the gun at the moment because I know what it looked like with all four on there before I melted 2 of them).

I did get my Khornate and Renegade Chaos brass etchings from FW eventually. They are amazing (esp the Khornate ones) and I think they'll add a lot to the Scorp, I've just been busy with some other things that have really put this project on the back burner. I have no ETA on finishing it up as of yet, especially with my DG army I've got to build so I can try to give Loyalist a whooping :grin:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i definitly prefer this one here as it looks like a scorpion not a "stick insect with curled tail".

can't wait to see progress on it.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Daaaamn. That's some nice work you've done there. Always did like Brass Scorpions, even the skinny ones, but yours just about takes the biscuit. Good job. You've got some well-earned Rep headed your way.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

WOW!:shok:
It's beautiful, hope you'll put up some pictures when you've painted it. Naturally i It would look best in World-Eaters colours as you said, after all, they _are_ the master race.


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

I STILL CANT REMEMBER WHERE I SAW IT!! 
someone made a brass grashopper of khorne
i loled hard but didnt save the link :S


----------

